# fluval spec v filter question



## dichanter (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi. I have a fluval spec v and have tried to take the filter out to clean the area well. The "ball joint" that is on the fish side of the wall I feel should come off so that I can slide the tube back into the filter area and then lift the whole unit out. However, I am not able to get that piece off (it's the piece that the water flows into the tank - not sure of correct term). I have pulled and pried but I don't want to break anything. Can someone please confirm the correct way to disassemble this filter setup so I can completely remove it for cleaning.

Thank you,
Diane.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

It's the part that goes into the elbow that pulls out not the ball joint, that allows you to pull that elbow going through the black wall into to the filter area and down to the pump. I have 2 of these tanks, hope this helps. :bigsmile: .


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey Diane,
I just happen to have a Fluval Spec I'm setting up. The pictures show how the pieces come apart.


----------

